# Waking from Sleep - TabTip.exe



## nerv11 (Sep 2, 2009)

My computer woke up several times last night, at 3am, waking me up. I put it to sleep 4 times, after that I was so angry I needed to check what kept waking it up, because I know I changed the stupidly-timed task schedulers from 3am to something more realistic, 10am.

I looked up what kept waking my computer up and it was a tabtip.exe program in the microsoftshared/ink folder, which is basically just a keyboard when I ran it.

I'm afraid the same thing is going to happen again tonight and I'm not sure how to deal with it.
Any suggestions?

Thanks

M


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Boot into *Setup* (bios) and look for a setting that is usually called "*Wake on Lan*" (If you can't find it, post back the exact make and model of your computer and I'll look into it)

If its enabled, disable it.

Also check this page for instructions about additional steps to disable it from within Windows.

How to Disable Wake Up on LAN | eHow

Let me know how it goes.


----------

